

The Internet Is a Brain - bootload
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/stibel/2008/06/the-internet-is-a-brain.html

======
psyklic
This analogy is nothing new, and unfortunately it is just the latest analogy
of the brain to the latest technological gizmo.

The brain was analogous to the telegraph, the telephone switchboard, the
computer, and now ... the Internet.

